# Breaking News: 9.1.22 Holland, Michigan Meijer 16th St. Opens



## S3XYT3SLA (4 mo ago)

Here is breaking news:










Holland, Michigan Supercharger Open 9.1.22


Per a person at the 16th St. Holland, Michigan as of AM today the Meijer Tesla Supercharger is online. If you are near there please confirm. ST




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------

